# Reemplazar un TDA2030A por un TDA2030



## luu.-bass (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola, antes que nada. Les quería preguntar si no ocasiona ningún problema reemplazar un TDA2030A por un TDA2030, ya que tengo que reemplazarlo en mi amplificador de bajo de 15W, ( en el cual se daño el TDA2030A). Fui a la casa de electrónica, y le pedí el TDA2030A y me vendió el TDA2030 porque me dijo que funcionaba igual, de todos modos me quiero sacar aquí las dudas. Podría quemarlo al TDA2030 si lo sueldo en lugar del TDA2030A??

Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola Luu.-bass, no sea timido y utilice el buscador del foro o google:



Datasheet TDA2030.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 28, 2011)

En eso de reemplazar tienes que leer el datasheet. Primero tienes que medir el voltaje que esta utilizando tu circuito, si es de +/-12Vdc  si es factible el reemplazo, pero si supera los 15V ya no sirve.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Creo que no hay diferencias con la "A" al final, tendría que fijarme..

Lo que si, fijate BIEN si el chip que te vendieron es falso... porque mmm entro a desconfiar...

Saludos..


----------

